# Which Air Rifle?



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

Looking at the following at the local Wally World:

Ruger Air Hawk .177 Pellet Rifle Combo
Benjamin Titan GP .22 Combo

Not married to either 'caliber'. Just want something reliable, accurate, and fast. Will be shooting squirrels, rabbits, pigeons, etc.

Thanks for any input!

-B


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Have a Ruger Blackhawk in .17 cal which is essentially a cheaper version of the Airhawk.
Hyper hold sensitive but very accurate with a variety of pellets when you hold her the way she wants.
BL,,,a reliable gun with a trigger that ain't to bad.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.airgunsofarizona.com/blog/20 ... store.html

Read the article above and get away from the 1200 fps mentality.

Air rifles are about accuracy. If you want high speed and accuracy buy a .17 HMR, not a pellet rifle.

http://www.pyramydair.com/ will get you to a lot of information including videos and articles on all types of air rifles and shooting air rifles.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

The ARF is so lucky to get these Confucius incarnates.

A freezing sky.
The year ends.
Icy winds whirl the snowflakes.
Under the covers
My darling is hotter than midsummer night.

:bop: Anonymous (six dynasties)


----------



## BarefootBob (Jan 8, 2013)

I bought my newphew a Crossman Phantom .177
See review: http://airriflegear.com/crosman-phantom ... ps-review/

Now I'm a little disappointing I didn't get one for myself. :roll:


----------

